
Addio Redis, I'm leaving Redis Labs - kristoff_it
https://kristoff.it/blog/addio-redis/
======
AndyKelley
It's my pleasure to welcome Loris to the Zig Software Foundation. He has
already demonstrated talent, dedication, and cunning, and I'm excited to see
what he can accomplish in the non-profit sector.

~~~
kristoff_it
Thank you Andrew, very happy to contribute to the one project that will
finally make systems programming worth learning even for a lazy programmer
like me.

------
mattnite
Zig showtime got me to jump into the zig community which is the first
online/distributed community I've decided to join. Excited to see what he
accomplishes now that zig is his actual day job!

~~~
kristoff_it
Thanks! I'm looking forward to it as well.

I have very high hopes for the Zig community, and in the end my role will
essentially be that of a catalyst for the potential energy that's already
there.

------
hazebooth
I solemnly welcome my Zig Software Foundation Community VP overlord.

